# Coolest Sci-Fi Ship Based Weapons



## Clark Kent (Dec 3, 2008)

*Coolest Sci-Fi Ship Based Weapons
By Silent Bob - 12-03-2008 01:39 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Coolest Sci-Fi Ship Based Weapons

List em, and I'll tack on a poll later on.


Star Trek - Photon Torpedoes

Star Wars - Death Star Ion Cannon

Star Blazers - Wave Motion Gun


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm stuck on this one.  I mean, other than those 3, what's really out there that's "cool"?

Course, I did like the Minbari lasers in B5, slicing through ships like huge *** swords.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm stuck on this one. I mean, other than those 3, what's really out there that's "cool"?
> 
> Course, I did like the Minbari lasers in B5, slicing through ships like huge *** swords.


 

Farscape: both wormhole weapons, especially the one in the finale. 

Real life: Cobalt bomb.

There is no substitute for total annihilation...*bwahaha*:lfao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 5, 2008)

I pretty much thought that a lot of the B5 stuff had the cool factor in spades.  I really loved the fact that the Earth ships were grounded still in technologies we could grasp as 20th century viewers.  

As a long time player of Space Empires, it was great to see missiles still being in use :tup:.

Stargate was good for that too.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 5, 2008)

Ahem.

The Weapon on the Death Star was a Planet Destroying _SuperLaser_  (SW encycolpedia pg 69) and *NOT* an ION gun.  

ION guns are magnetically charged energy weapons that disable electronics but do no structural Damage. (pg. 142)

I'm done now.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh and Put me down for the Orbital Laser Cannons attached to the satellites from "Kill Switch"; the Cyberpunk Episode of the X-files written by William Gibson.


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Edit: I'll post later.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought those glowing balls that Vger shot at the Klingons in ST:TMP were pretty cool.


----------



## Ironcrane (Dec 18, 2008)

I second the slicer beams, of the Membari Warships in B5.


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a die hard Star Wars fan, and the coolest weapons I can think of are;

The Sun Crusher - Piloted by Kyp Durron in the _Jedi Academy_ Trilogy (book series), which is a smaller X-Wing sized craft which fired "resonance torpedoes" which set up chain reactions in stars which cause them to go nova. 

Centerpoint Station - Mentioned in the _Corellian Trilogy_, and seen in use in the _New Jedi Order_ series, and later destroyed in the _Legacy of the Force Series_, Centerpoint Station, while not a ship but a station larger than the death star, has mysterious and ancient weaponry which allows it to literally drag planets into sustainable orbits, which explains how the Corellian system works. The station also holds a massive super-cannon thing that is just a huge beam of complete death. The station, however, seems to be tied to the Jedi Anakin Solo, and works in very mysterious ways.

Metal-Crystal Phase Shifters - I don't know much about these odd weapons featured in the fleet of Admiral Natasi Daala during the _Jedi Academy_ trilogy, but they seem to cause a phase change in the metals aboard other ships, causing a weakened hull to breach.

Gravity Well Generators - A rare weapon featured in a vast number of sources, gravity well generators are capable of creating artificial mass shadows in real-space which can prevent enemy ships from entering hyperspace. (Gravity well shadows interfere with hyperspace travel.)


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 18, 2008)

I remember reading a Jerry Pournelle novel years ago (_Footfall_), but these Elephant-like aliens had a weapon that just took huge asteroids and launched them at whetever they wanted (in this case, major cities).  I always thought the ability to through big things at other thigns was just downright cool in a primitive kind of way.  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 18, 2008)

In the Lensmen series Doc Smith wrote aoubt an amazing array of space weapons.

My favorite was a beam weapon of some kind that was basically a tube shape, it would drill a hole in an enemy hull, and then they would slide a nuclear bomb down that tube right into the enemy ship itself. that is some serious, old-school, overkill.

More recently, I thought the visual effects for the beam weapon that attacked Earth in Enterprise was pretty cool, from orbit it burned a miles-wide strip of scorched earth across Florida.


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Another Star Wars weapon I forgot, the Dovin Basal. These bizarre livig generators performed a large number of functions in the craft of the Yuuzhan Vong aliens during the _New Jedi Order_. They protected their ships by opening miniature black holes to absorb enemy fire, they had the ability to strip shield power from enemy ships, they could act as tractor beams, and they can also act as gravity well generators I described above. 

The Yuuzhan Vong were also famous for the plasma cannons that each of their ships possessed and for the mini meteorite launchers.


----------

